# New England Firearms 12 gauge shotgun



## browning3 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a single shot 12 gauge shotgun for sale or trade. Excellent gun with beautiful color. I'm located in logan UT. Message me if you Have questions about it! $225


----------

